# Wheres the Flame room gone



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the title says it all!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I think the title says it all!


ignore me... I was not logged in when I was looking


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I do that sometimes as well :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

It helps prevent some content being indexed and being as the flame room contains expletives, it prevents unwanted eyes - kids and google - to a degree.

Jae


----------

